# [mplayer] Soucis divers récents mpeg/mpg [Résolu]

## Modano

Salut tout le monde,

n'ayant pas recompilé mon mplayer (et d'autres packages) depuis une demi douzaine de mois, je me décide à tout remettre d'aplomb.

J'ai un petit souci avec mplayer.

J'ai des problèmes pour lire de nombreux fichiers vidéos :

 *Quote:*   

> MPlayer SVN-r24130 (C) 2000-2007 MPlayer Team
> 
> CPU: Mobile Intel(R) Pentium(R) III CPU - M  1200MHz (Family: 6, Model: 11, Stepping: 4)
> 
> CPUflags:  MMX: 1 MMX2: 1 3DNow: 0 3DNow2: 0 SSE: 1 SSE2: 0
> ...

 

J'ai le dernier message x fois, et aucune image/son, je dois Control-C...et alors apparaît :

 *Quote:*   

> MPlayer interrupted by signal 2 in module: decode_audio
> 
> 

 

Je me doute que c'est un problème audio...Avec -nosound, aucun souci de son à présent.

J'ai recompilé avec le flag mp3 et :

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> emerge -pv mplayer
> 
> These are the packages that would be merged, in order:
> ...

 

Et un emerge info.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> emerge --info
> 
> Portage 2.1.3.19 (default-linux/x86/2007.0, gcc-4.1.2, glibc-2.5-r0, 2.6.22-gentoo-r9 i686)
> ...

 

Ca a l'air de marcher correctement avec "nosound"...donc à votre avis ??

Merci beaucoup  :Smile: 

----------

## Modano

Et du côté mp3 :

 *Quote:*   

> mplayer noiretblanc.mp3 
> 
> MPlayer SVN-r24130 (C) 2000-2007 MPlayer Team
> 
> CPU: Mobile Intel(R) Pentium(R) III CPU - M  1200MHz (Family: 6, Model: 11, Stepping: 4)
> ...

 

La lecture cependant se passe à peu près correctement, bien que je ne suis pas sûr que la vitesse soit à 100%  :Smile: 

----------

## CryoGen

recompil ffmpeg puis mplayer peut-etre...

----------

## Modano

Salut,

Hé bien c'est drôle mais ffmpeg n'était pas installé.

J'ai quand emergé ffmpeg puis remergé mplayer, sans succés  :Sad: 

----------

## Modano

Autre phénomène, un .wmv fonctionne sans soucis....

Il doit passer via win32codecs, mais pas le mpg ? Ou comment cela se fait ?

----------

## CryoGen

Ajoute le USE Flag "mad" peut-etre (pas trop d'idée en fait :/) 

Rien à voir (enfin je pense XD) mais je vois que ton flag "X" est désactivé ? c'est voulu ?

----------

## geekounet

 *CryoGen wrote:*   

> recompil ffmpeg puis mplayer peut-etre...

 

MPlayer utilise sa propre version interne de ffmpeg, donc c'est inutile de le recompiler.

----------

## Modano

 *CryoGen wrote:*   

> Ajoute le USE Flag "mad" peut-etre (pas trop d'idée en fait :/) 
> 
> Rien à voir (enfin je pense XD) mais je vois que ton flag "X" est désactivé ? c'est voulu ?

 

Hé bien, non, mais c'est un "nouveau" flag ou c'est moi qui suis décalé complet...

Je vais quand même voir ce que ca implique de le rajouter...mais je ne saisis pas :

X : add support for X11...Je suppose que c'est pas obligatoire, vu le nombre d'applis X11 installées  :Smile: 

----------

## CryoGen

 *geekounet wrote:*   

>  *CryoGen wrote:*   recompil ffmpeg puis mplayer peut-etre... 
> 
> MPlayer utilise sa propre version interne de ffmpeg, donc c'est inutile de le recompiler.

 

Ah oui effectivement, j'ai confondu avec xine-libs ^_^" sorry

 *Modano wrote:*   

> Hé bien, non, mais c'est un "nouveau" flag ou c'est moi qui suis décalé complet...
> 
> Je vais quand même voir ce que ca implique de le rajouter...mais je ne saisis pas :
> 
> X : add support for X11...Je suppose que c'est pas obligatoire, vu le nombre d'applis X11 installées 

 

C'est quand même mieux de le mettre  :Smile: 

----------

## geekounet

 *Modano wrote:*   

> X : add support for X11...Je suppose que c'est pas obligatoire, vu le nombre d'applis X11 installées 

 

Bah si tu le met pas, MPlayer n'aura pas de support pour X, c'est tout ...

----------

## Modano

Et les .mov passent aussi très bien, user ou root...

Donc uniquement un souci avec les Mpg..

----------

## Modano

Voici un output d'une lecture de MPG avec le paramètre -v :

```
MPlayer SVN-r24130 (C) 2000-2007 MPlayer Team

CPU: Mobile Intel(R) Pentium(R) III CPU - M  1200MHz (Family: 6, Model: 11, Stepping: 4)

CPUflags:  MMX: 1 MMX2: 1 3DNow: 0 3DNow2: 0 SSE: 1 SSE2: 0

Compiled for x86 CPU with extensions: MMX MMX2 SSE

get_path('codecs.conf') -> '/home/modano/.mplayer/codecs.conf'

Reading /home/modano/.mplayer/codecs.conf: Can't open '/home/modano/.mplayer/codecs.conf': No such file or directory

Reading /etc/mplayer/codecs.conf: Can't open '/etc/mplayer/codecs.conf': No such file or directory

Using built-in default codecs.conf.

Configuration: --cc=i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc --host-cc=i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc --prefix=/usr --confdir=/etc/mplayer --datadir=/usr/share/mplayer --libdir=/usr/lib --enable-largefiles --enable-menu --enable-network --disable-tv-bsdbt848 --disable-faad-external --disable-fribidi --disable-enca --disable-ftp --disable-vstream --disable-libcdio --disable-cddb --disable-mencoder --disable-libdv --disable-x264 --disable-faac --disable-ass --disable-freetype --charset=UTF-8 --disable-lirc --disable-lircc --disable-joystick --disable-unrarlib --disable-rtc --disable-smb --disable-tv --disable-tv-v4l1 --disable-tv-v4l2 --disable-radio --disable-radio-v4l2 --disable-radio-bsdbt848 --disable-dvb --disable-dvbhead --disable-tv-teletext --disable-pvr --disable-gif --disable-live --disable-mad --disable-musepack --disable-pnm --disable-speex --disable-tga --disable-theora --disable-xanim --disable-faad-internal --disable-liba52 --disable-libamr_nb --disable-libamr_wb --disable-libdca --disable-liblzo --disable-twolame --disable-toolame --disable-qtx --disable-libvorbis --disable-real --enable-win32dll --disable-directfb --disable-ivtv --disable-ggi --disable-md5sum --disable-sdl --disable-xinerama --disable-aa --disable-fbdev --disable-caca --disable-gl --disable-vesa --disable-vidix-internal --disable-vidix-external --disable-zr --enable-gui --disable-xvmc --disable-3dfx --disable-tdfxvid --disable-tdfxfb --disable-arts --disable-esd --disable-jack --disable-nas --disable-openal --disable-ossaudio --disable-3dnow --disable-3dnowext --disable-mmxext --disable-sse2 --disable-ssse3 --disable-altivec

CommandLine: '-v' 'Lordi - Hallelujah - Videoclip.mpg'

get_path('font/font.desc') -> '/home/modano/.mplayer/font/font.desc'

font: can't open file: /home/modano/.mplayer/font/font.desc

Bitmap font /usr/share/mplayer/font/font.desc loaded successfully! (206 chars)

Using MMX (with tiny bit MMX2) Optimized OnScreenDisplay

Using nanosleep() timing

get_path('input.conf') -> '/home/modano/.mplayer/input.conf'

Can't open input config file /home/modano/.mplayer/input.conf: No such file or directory

Can't open input config file /etc/mplayer/input.conf: No such file or directory

Falling back on default (hardcoded) input config

get_path('Lordi - Hallelujah - Videoclip.mpg.conf') -> '/home/modano/.mplayer/Lordi - Hallelujah - Videoclip.mpg.conf'

Playing Lordi - Hallelujah - Videoclip.mpg.

get_path('sub/') -> '/home/modano/.mplayer/sub/'

[file] File size is 64942084 bytes

STREAM: [file] Lordi - Hallelujah - Videoclip.mpg

STREAM: Description: File

STREAM: Author: Albeu

STREAM: Comment: based on the code from ??? (probably Arpi)

Checking for YUV4MPEG2

ASF_check: not ASF guid!

Checking for NuppelVideo

Checking for REAL

Checking for SMJPEG

Searching demuxer type for filename Lordi - Hallelujah - Videoclip.mpg ext: .mpg

LAVF_check: MPEG PS format

Checking for Nullsoft Streaming Video

Checking for MOV

Checking for VIVO

header block 1 size: 0

AVS: avs_check_file - attempting to open file Lordi - Hallelujah - Videoclip.mpg

AVS: File is too big, aborting...

Checking for PVA

Checking for MPEG-TS...

TRIED UP TO POSITION 67811, FOUND 47, packet_size= 0, SEEMS A TS? 0

Checking for LMLM4 Stream Format

Invalid packet in LMLM4 stream: ch=0 size=1140851704

LMLM4 Stream Format not found

system stream synced at 0xD (13)!

==> Found video stream: 0

==> Found audio stream: 0

MPEG-PS file format detected.

Searching for sequence header... OK!

VIDEO:  MPEG2  480x576  (aspect 2)  25.000 fps  2496.0 kbps (312.0 kbyte/s)

[V] filefmt:2  fourcc:0x10000002  size:480x576  fps:25.00  ftime:=0.0400

get_path('sub/') -> '/home/modano/.mplayer/sub/'

X11 opening display: :0.0

vo: X11 color mask:  FFFF  (R:F800 G:7E0 B:1F)

vo: X11 running at 1400x1050 with depth 16 and 16 bpp (":0.0" => local display)

[x11] Detected wm supports layers.

[x11] Using workaround for Metacity bugs.

[x11] Detected wm supports NetWM.

[x11] Detected wm supports ABOVE state.

[x11] Detected wm supports BELOW state.

[x11] Detected wm supports FULLSCREEN state.

[x11] Current fstype setting honours FULLSCREEN ABOVE BELOW X atoms

[xv common] Drawing colorkey manually.

[xv common] Using colorkey from Xv (0x00083e).

[xv common] Maximum source image dimensions: 1024x1024

==========================================================================

Opening video decoder: [mpegpes] MPEG 1/2 Video passthrough

VDec: vo config request - 480 x 576 (preferred colorspace: Mpeg PES)

Trying filter chain: vo

Could not find matching colorspace - retrying with -vf scale...

Opening video filter: [scale]

SwScale params: -1 x -1 (-1=no scaling)

Trying filter chain: scale vo

VDecoder init failed :(

Opening video decoder: [libmpeg2] MPEG 1/2 Video decoder libmpeg2-v0.4.0b

Selected video codec: [mpeg12] vfm: libmpeg2 (MPEG-1 or 2 (libmpeg2))

==========================================================================

==========================================================================

Trying to force audio codec driver family ffmpeg...

Opening audio decoder: [ffmpeg] FFmpeg/libavcodec audio decoders

dec_audio: Allocating 192000 + 65536 = 257536 bytes for output buffer.

FFmpeg's libavcodec audio codec

INFO: libavcodec init OK!

AUDIO: 44100 Hz, 2 ch, s16le, 224.0 kbit/15.87% (ratio: 28000->176400)

Selected audio codec: [ffmp2] afm: ffmpeg (FFmpeg MPEG layer-1 and layer-2 audio decoder)

==========================================================================

Building audio filter chain for 44100Hz/2ch/s16le -> 0Hz/0ch/??...

[libaf] Adding filter dummy 

[dummy] Was reinitialized: 44100Hz/2ch/s16le

[dummy] Was reinitialized: 44100Hz/2ch/s16le

alsa-init: requested format: 44100 Hz, 2 channels, 9

alsa-init: using ALSA 1.0.14a

alsa-init: setup for 1/2 channel(s)

alsa-init: using device default

alsa-init: pcm opened in blocking mode

alsa-init: chunksize set to 1024

alsa-init: fragcount=16

alsa-init: got buffersize=65536

alsa-init: got period size 1024

alsa: 48000 Hz/2 channels/4 bpf/65536 bytes buffer/Signed 16 bit Little Endian

AO: [alsa] 48000Hz 2ch s16le (2 bytes per sample)

AO: Description: ALSA-0.9.x-1.x audio output

AO: Author: Alex Beregszaszi, Zsolt Barat <joy@streamminister.de>

AO: Comment: under developement

Building audio filter chain for 44100Hz/2ch/s16le -> 48000Hz/2ch/s16le...

[dummy] Was reinitialized: 44100Hz/2ch/s16le

[libaf] Adding filter lavcresample 

[dummy] Was reinitialized: 48000Hz/2ch/s16le

[dummy] Was reinitialized: 48000Hz/2ch/s16le

Starting playback...

The selected video_out device is incompatible with this codec.

Try appending the scale filter to your filter list,

e.g. -vf spp,scale instead of -vf spp.

[mp2 @ 0x86de720]incorrect frame size

[mp2 @ 0x86de720]incorrect frame size

[mp2 @ 0x86de720]incomplete frame

[mp2 @ 0x86de720]Header missing skipping one byte.

[mp2 @ 0x86de720]Header missing skipping one byte.

[b][....] infiniment et Control C pour arrêter[/b]

lavc_audio: error

Uninit audio filters...

[libaf] Removing filter lavcresample 

[libaf] Removing filter dummy 

Uninit audio: ffmpeg

Uninit video: libmpeg2

alsa-uninit: pcm closed

vo: uninit ...

```

Est ce possible que ce soit un souci avec alsa ??

Une config dans le kernel qui a changé entre temps ? (j'ai recompilé en même tmps que toutes ces mises à jour..)

Merci !

----------

## razer

 *geekounet wrote:*   

>  *Modano wrote:*   X : add support for X11...Je suppose que c'est pas obligatoire, vu le nombre d'applis X11 installées  
> 
> Bah si tu le met pas, MPlayer n'aura pas de support pour X, c'est tout ...

 

La principale conséquence, de ce que j'ai pu remarquer, c'est que le process mplayer continue de tourner en fond lorsqu'on le ferme en utilisant la croix du window manager à la place de la touche "q"...

C'est assez ennuyeux lorsque l'utilisateur est néophite, et donc pas familiarisé avec les raccourcis clavier

Bien entendu, pas de problème dans le cas de l'utilisation de (l'affreux) gmplayer

----------

## Modano

Ce qui est drôle, c'est que je me dis que ça vient du son, or le son sous les WMV ou quoique ce soit d'autre que le MPG fonctionne parfaitement.

Alors je me suis dit que mes MPG sont corrompus. J'ai testé sur une autre plateforme, et no soucis.

Je me demande vraiment d'où ca peut venir...

----------

## Modano

Alors, les :

ASF

AVi

WMV

whatever, avec du son, n'ont même pas d'avertissement !

Seul un MPG me sort ces fameux 

[mp2 @ 0x86de720]Header missing skipping one byte.

Alors pourquoi le son sur un MPG systématiquement, conduit à ce problème ?..

Y'a t'il moyen de tracker ALSA à ce moment ci ??

----------

## Modano

Bon et bien problème entiérement résolu :

La ligne "afm=ffmpg" de mon .mplayer/config est la seule et unique cause.

Si je la supprime ou que je la remplace par afm=mp3lib, aucun souci, ni en mp3 ni en mpg !

Parfait et merci à tous.

- Par contre, pourquoi du jour au lendemain ce setting a t'il fait bien planté les MPG, allez savoir  :Smile: 

----------

